# -



## jw (Jul 9, 2012)

-


----------



## nwink (Jul 9, 2012)

Who is the king?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 9, 2012)

nwink said:


> Who is the king?



Jesus, of course.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 9, 2012)

I can't believe a Texan hasn't heard of the legendary King Ranch. 

And I'm sort of astounded that they would promote chicken!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 9, 2012)

VictorBravo said:


> I can't believe a Texan hasn't heard of the legendary King Ranch.



Did he perchance know General Tso?


----------



## mvdm (Jul 20, 2012)

Tried this last night. Once again, a winning recipe! Added just a sprinkling of chopped up jalapenos from the garden to enhance the heat a bit.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 20, 2012)

Ninnies of the world, unite!


----------

